# Mixing raw onions and garlic together



## floridasteve (Oct 30, 2015)

I keep a small container of minced onions and one of minced garlic in the fridge, since almost everything I cook requires both.  The last couple of time I've made up batches I decided to mix them together in one container.  Both times, the mixture has changed colors after a couple of days.  The first time I used yellow onions and the garlic turned the batch bright green.  The last time I was using red onions, and they have turned gray.  The smell fine and taste fine, they just look horable.  Of course that goes away once the sizzle in the pan a couple of minutes.

My question is, are they same to eat, and does anyone know why this happens?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 30, 2015)

Does this help?

http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/08/ask-the-food-lab-why-does-my-garlic-turn-green.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 30, 2015)

There is no safety issue. There are a lot of acidic and alkaline compounds released or formed when cut. Alkalinity in garlic can turn the small amounts of chlorophyll or green compounds in onions a brighter green. Conversely, alkaline in contact with anthocyanin, red pigment in red onions, turns blue/gray...JJ


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks guys!  That makes me feel a lot better, and makes perfect sense.  
:points: 
for both!


----------

